# Steam Crave Hadron Lite Combo 100W Mod Kit with Supreme V3 RDTA



## Timwis (18/11/21)

Stream Crave enters the SBS Arena!













*Features:*
1. Elegant Side-by-side single battery mod
2. Powered by single 18650/ 20700/ 21700 battery with max 100W output
3. 0.69 inch OLED screen
4. VW/ VV/ TC/ Bypass modes
5. Ergonomically positioned fire button
6. 10s fire limitation
7. Compatible with up to 25mm tanks
8. Adjustable honeycomb airflow


Size: 88* 52.5* 28mm
Material: Zinc Alloy
Battery: single 18650/ 20700/ 21700 battery (not included)
Output: 5-100W
Output voltage: 1.0-8.0V
Screen: 0.69 inch OLED display
Resistance range: 0.1-3.0 ohm
Temperature range: 200-600F / 100-315C
Modes: VW/ VV/ TC/ Bypass
Diameters: 25mm
Capacity: 5.0ml / 7.0ml(bubble glass)
Thread: 510


*Each set contain:*
1pc Steam Crave Hadron Lite Mod
1pc 18650 adapter sleeve
2pc 21700 battery wrap
2pc 510 protection-disc
1pc Aromamizer Supreme V3 Advanced RDTA
1pc 7ml bubble glass
1pc 7mm replacement chimney
1pc 510 drip-tip adapter
1pc Mesh deck kit (including 0.15ohm SS mesh and 0.15ohm KA1 mesh)
1pc Postless deck
1pc Tools
1pc Bag with spare parts
1pc Charging cable
2pc User Manuals
2pc Steam crave stickers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Munro31 (18/11/21)

Timwis said:


> Stream Crave enters the SBS Arena!
> 
> View attachment 244183
> View attachment 244184
> ...


 Now this is my kind of device!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ryan69 (19/11/21)

This is not a want it's now become a need. I need one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

